# Labour/Birth and anal prolapse?



## claroj (Aug 6, 2002)

ok, this is a question I have been really worrying about and can't even imagine speaking to my doc about it cos I would DIE of embarassment.I think I may have an anal prolapse from all the straining etc that goes with IBS. This doesn't particularly bother me, it's been the same for a year now and hasn't gone any worse. Basically when I have a bowel movement a bit of my anus protrudes out of my rectum (it's gross but only I know so who cares?)However, I am very concerned that when I go into labour and I have to push (hard!!) that the midwives and my husband will see it and start making a fuss about it. If they did I would be embarassed and i would really traumatise me.Has anyone ever heard of this, can anyone offer me any advice? I can't stop imaginging the horror of it, picturing my family coming to visit me and them all knowing that my most intimate and embarassing condition..


----------



## soft (Jun 3, 2004)

Well asahmed, you would be surprised to find out how common this really is. I have an anal prolapse from pushing during labor. Mine isn't that bad (meaning my bowel doesn't exit my body) but I do have to "splint" to have a bowel movement. Splinting is when you puch on the perineum (the area between the vagina and anus). At times it feels like I'm carrying a bowling ball between my legs  I have discussed this with a few women and was shocked at how common this is. Look it up on the internet and you will see pictures and read stories that may make you less embarrassed. Take care and best of luck during labour.


----------

